# Do we know each other?



## Scott (May 25, 2003)

I have been scanning this site over the last couple of months and have enjoyed it immensly. 

Due to some of the topics and my inexperience, I have decided to learn instead of offer suggestions or ideas.

Some of the questions I would love to have answered is, 

*Where does everyone live? 
*What are your dreams, goals or aspirations?
*Are any of you in Australia?
*What is your background?
*Do you draw, paint, make pottery, design gates, carve, act or have other artistic talents?

Looking forward to every ones reply.

P.S. I'll post my background tommorrow.


----------



## Isabo (May 25, 2003)

*Do we know one another?*

Hi Scott,

I live in a small town near a big city in England. So if I want peace & quiet I can have it but when I fancy the bustle of the city, it's not far away.

My dream is to travel the world & get that bug out my system before settling down and concentrating on my writing. Hopefully that will be in a cosy cottage in the countryside, with plenty of dogs >grin&lt;

I'm currently in my 2nd year at university studying American Studies & Film and Media Studies, which is great. I decided not to take an english degree because I end up killing the things I love the most, for instance, Romeo & Juliet was one of my faves growing up but then came 3rd year at high school & needless to say, it grew tiring. Then came King Lear in college. 

Now I get to love literature for what it is to me without having to over analyse it. That's no disrespect to English students since I understand the work demanded of them - I just fancied doing something different. American Studies is really intereseting as in my English school - we only ever did British History. I love learning about colonial times & the Native American peoples. 

My first love is reading - anything from Shakespeare to Raymond E Feist, Enid Blyton to Dostoevsky, you name it. I also love movies - all the classics & cult hits like Gone With the Wind, the Aliens Trilogy, Pulp Fiction, Highlander, Braveheart etc. You can see a list of top ten movies I've posted on my forum - which is advertised on the advertisements page at the bottom of this site. 

I write an awful lot & have journals full of little scribblings. I'm also very passionate about wolves & my room is covered in wolf memorabilia, from statues to paintings & sculptures etc. Totally obsessed - I love animals, especially the dog family. I also try to follow the shaman way of life - I'm only a beginner though and am learning something new everyday. 

Acting was always a big thing for me as I was growing up but now I prefer to look at things from behind the camera - Lord of the Rings blew me away. I would love to direct something like that, heck I'd love to just make a coffee for Peter Jackson >grin&lt;

Well, I've jabbered on enough about myself so I'm off to go check out some wolf pictures.

Isabo x


----------



## cdm (May 25, 2003)

I'm in SW Florida
My goal is what I said in "Mirrors". To be able, when my time comes, to look into a mirror and say, "It's been good, hasn't it?" -- and have the person there answer, "Yes, it has."
I've been everything from a longshoreman to a high steel worker, from a researcher to a bar owner, from a musician to a junkyard operator. I'm presently a writer and beachbum, and do research with orchids (Had a few articles published in Australia in the AOR and OA.) and environmental research in the gulf and bay areas.
I'm a guitarist (Mostly heavy metal, but many other forms. Played Sydney and Melbourne et al a few years ago.) I also seem to have a talent for making book covers with a digital camera and photoshop that I wasn't aware of until making the covers for my books on eNovel.
The avatar here is a rubber ball, some buttons, and the plastic cover from a Super Glue container.


----------



## Spudley (May 25, 2003)

Scott said:
			
		

> Some of the questions I would love to have answered is,
> 
> Where does everyone live?



Can't speak for anyone else, but I'm in a medium-sized town some distance west of London, England.



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> *What are your dreams, goals or aspirations?



Oh, I'm way too cynical to have any aspirations. 



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> *Are any of you in Australia?



Nope. None of me is.



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> *What is your background?



Light blue.



			
				Scott said:
			
		

> *Do you draw, paint, make pottery, design gates, carve, act or have other artistic talents?



I'm a computer programmer. I guess that's kinda artistic.... sort of. Other than that, I do draw cartoons for my website, though I wouldn't say they're high art.


----------



## Scott (May 25, 2003)

Howdy all,

It's great to have a bit of background (no, not blue Spudley) on some of you.

I love hearing stories about different people in different places, all with a different sense of humour. Alot of the time they give me quirky ideas for characters in my next book.

I live on a farm in a tiny town called Laggan. The population of laggan would be around 200. We, like you Isabo are dog mad! One St Benard, one terrier and one Staffy. 

The other part of the family are feathered friends and numerous cows and sheep wondering over the hills.

My four passions in life are, acting, horses, gardening and recently, writing. I started off studying acting for three years and did a few tit bits before deciding that I wanted to become a riding instructor. So off I went to learn the craft. I was living in the heart of sydney at the time. It wasn't long before the call of the country took me  from Sydney and plonked me in Laggan. I love it!!

At the moment I am on the 2nd draft of a childrens book, The Mulberry Tree. It has been such a learning curve for me. Until now, all the lessons I have learnt from life have not come from words on paper. Now, thanks to dear friend, I am reading and learning and reading and learning and then reading and learning some more. Karin, my friend, keeps feeding me books with different styles. Wow!!!

I hope to have The Mulberry Tree finished by the end of 2003. I will then address the publishing issue. Wish me luck!

I will be happy just for this one to be finished, published or not. I have a great love for it and will have a few published so my neices and nephews can go to sleep at night with the words of The Mulberry Tree  whirling in their heads. That's the picture.

During the day I work in tourism. I am the Groups and Conference co-ordinator for our districts major city. great job and fun people.

Thanks again. It will be fun reading your posts and having a vague idea who they are from. 

See you around the site,

Scott


----------



## mattquarterstein (May 26, 2003)

Scott said:
			
		

> *Are any of you in Australia?



I am.

(I thought I'd put a post that wasn't very wordy.)


----------



## cdm (May 26, 2003)

It wasn't, until the parenthetical. Welcome!


----------



## Anonymous (May 26, 2003)

I am from New Jersey. My dream is to become a well known author. 

Renee


----------



## mattquarterstein (May 30, 2003)

Good!


----------



## mattquarterstein (May 30, 2003)

How was that last post for a post that wasn't very wordy. Hey? Hey?


----------



## cdm (May 30, 2003)

*Durn!*

Then you went and ruined it with THAT one! LOL


----------



## free_mind_7 (Jun 1, 2003)

well id like to answer your questions, so here ya go:

1) i live about 30 minutes north of the state capital (harrisburg) in pennsylvania (usa) duh

2) my goals/dreams are to become a career firefighter a high profile company, and write in my spare time as well as becoming a highly experienced rock climber.

3) i am not from australia.  sorry.

4) im not sure what u mean by background.  ethnically i am german, scottish, irish, and some other mixed-up stuff.  otherwise i come from a christian family who doesnt really understand my views on society or my dofferent level of thinking.  i love to write, rock climb, and firefight.

5) i do draw a bit (mostly sketches), i weld a lot and im proficient in artistic blacksmithing.  

there, thats me.  anything u wanna ask just seek me and ask away. ill answer msot any question.


----------



## Csira (Jun 2, 2003)

Scott said:
			
		

> *Where does everyone live?



A slowly-becoming-non-discrete town in New Jersey.



> *What are your dreams, goals or aspirations?



My dream is hopefully to inspire and enlighten people with my writing, and just hopefully to be a novelist one day. 



> *Do you draw, paint, make pottery, design gates, carve, act or have other artistic talents?



I draw some of my characters at a whim, but mostly I draw in the style and form of anime. I also draw still pictures such as flowers or objects, which ever ones intrigue me. I wish to learn the skill of painting, for it seems like an admirable hobby.


----------



## IndigoEagle (Jun 2, 2003)

Scott said:
			
		

> *Where does everyone live?
> Bloomington, IN
> 
> *What are your dreams, goals or aspirations?
> ...


----------



## WayneSer (Jun 12, 2003)

Hey there....okay here we go....

1.  I live about 20 minutes outside of Niagara Falls Ontario....I'm a proud Canuck!!   :lol: 

2.  My dreams change daily...I want to publish a novel...if I ever get it written...and just be happy with whatever I can do....I like what you said, CDM...your mirror theory.  It would be a good thing to achieve.  

3.  No...but I hope to visit someday.

4.   I'm an Armenian Canadian....if anyone knows where Armenia is...I pat you on the back....not many people do... :cry: 

5.  Well....I sew as my creative thing to do...I enjoy making my own clothes.....but that would be about it....I'm a Martial Artist... 8) 

SER


----------



## Intel (Dec 17, 2010)

What can I say? I'm a legend.


----------



## RoundEye (Dec 18, 2010)

Scott said:


> *Where does everyone live?



I live in New Orleans, Louisiana, USofA



Scott said:


> *What are your dreams, goals or aspirations?


I want a Trike, my legs are too weak and equilibrium shot from MS to hold up two wheels and I want to publish at least one book and have it sell well within the rest of my life.



Scott said:


> **Are any of you in Australia?



Some are, some aren't.



Scott said:


> *What is your background?



Mostly German and Irish from a single child family. Started out in custom home and auto sound and repairing stereos, worked on multiple domains for five years in a computer and networking orientated field, repaired Honda motorcycles and repaired Harley-Davidsons. Attended Jeff Vo-Tech two years for electronics and attended Tulane University for about a year for server computers and networking. Due to my medicine for Multiple Sclerosis being $2800.00 a month, I’ve had to file for S.S. disability. 




Scott said:


> **Do you draw, paint, make pottery, design gates, carve, act or have other artistic talents?



I don’t know if being able to repair anything that runs on gasoline or is powered by electricity is a talent or not. Other than that I’m pretty untalented. I would like to learn the piano to help build my co-ordination back up, plus they just seem so cool. This song looks so basic but sounds so good.

LINK

:joker:


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow. Reviving one of the oldest threads on the forum. That's ambitious.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Dec 18, 2010)

> Some of the questions I would love to have answered is,
> 
> *Where does everyone live?
> *What are your dreams, goals or aspirations?
> ...


 
I live in a small, crime ridden town in the Black Country of England; where racism and homophobia are taught in the family homes which surround me, and the glint of a knife blade against the black of a hood is the norm near the local store.

My dream is to get away from here. It shouldn't be a dream, though is. With my writing I'd merely like to do justice to the story which forms the basis for my first novel, though I'm fearful of not having the ability to write it as it deserves to be written.

I'm not in Australia, though given the freedom I'd happily emigrate to New Zealand, or the Falkland Islands, or even Normandy, France, would suffice.

My background is nothing special, quite average really. I did well at uni: 2:1 in History & War Studies, and then blew it with an atrocious career move.

My only other artistic talent is playing the guitar, poorly.

Scott.

:santa::santa::santa:


----------



## caelum (Dec 18, 2010)

Intel may have set a record. 

I live in BC Canada though may be moving to Saskatchewan in the near future, where I grew up.  (Presently in Sask)

Make lots and lots of money and be my own boss.  Break free of the system.

Never been there.

Since high-school worked five jobs, most recent of which was a 2 year stint at a Pulp and Paper mill.

Into music.  I play guitar and am learning piano, have ditties and songs on both.


----------



## ODaly (Dec 18, 2010)

It smells like rotting flesh in here.

I'm in the hipster capital of Midwestern USA.
I had a dream where I was at a kegger with the founding fathers. We also fought zombie British infantry.
I aspire to instill awe in others due to badassery, depth, and wit. I've got quite a ways to go all around.
Nope, and I don't really plan to. Too much of Australian nature hates people for my taste.
Working in technical theatre and radio while grinding my way out of school.
Sketch: yes. Paint: no. Ceramics: in the past. Carve: no. Act: on occasion. I also play piano, drums, guitar, and I've forgotten how to play violin. ...and I mime.


----------



## RoundEye (Dec 19, 2010)

Nick said:


> Wow. Reviving one of the oldest threads on the forum. That's ambitious.



I didn’t notice it was necrobumped until you mentioned it.


----------



## KraftyCatch (Dec 27, 2010)

> Where does everyone live?



I live on the South East Coast of Australia in a little town called Callala Bay.  We its actually quite busy for the size of it.



> What are your dreams, goals or aspirations?



Well, I have tons of these....you should see my Vision Board lol.  But i'd like to be a published author -- to write a book on single motherhood to help other that encounter challenges in their lives. I'd also like to be able to write for a living.



> Are any of you in Australia?



YES YES.....that's me!!!



> What is your background?



Not of writing unfortunately -- i'm new to the world of writing.  I've been a bit of a gypsy....tried many things, lived many places.  Now i'm really to settle.



> Do you draw, paint, make pottery, design gates, carve, act or have other artistic talents?



I sew.  I've made quite a few handbags, clothes for my daughter and home accessories.  I must admit that lately I haven't don't alot of sewing as I dont have the space where im living at the moment.  But I just cant wait till I have a whole room for sewing and I can get stuck into making some more things and sell them too.  Sewing distracts me from everything else.

I just realised how incredibly old this original post is.  Maybe we can spark it up again.  If your still around Scott....where exactly is Laggan -- ive never heard of it??


----------



## Caitlinflavurd (Dec 28, 2010)

I live in the US, specifically in what is supposed to be, according to various polls on various aspects, one of the worst towns in East Central Illinois. But despite the downfalls, the town really has to be the best place I've lived.

I have wayyyyy too many dreams, goals, blah, blah, blah. I want to become and certified Vet. Tech. I'm considering becoming an animal control officer so I can work closely with abused animals, but I doubt highly I will be able to keep my cool in the field. I'll probably just get a job at an animal hospital that works with abused and neglected animals. After that, I'd like to take CE courses specializing in exotic animals, and mainly large cats. I want to get a job at a sanctuary for large cats, especially if said sanctuary has tigers. I want to do a lot on behalf of getting laws and acts passed in the US and maybe even globally that deal with illegal trade of endangered animals and their parts. I've even thought of working in India for a while with the groups that try to teach people and help villages relocate tigers in the wild. Maybe after years of working with tigers and other large cats, I can have enough money and experience to open my own sanctuary. In the midst of all of this, I'd like to do a lot more modeling, and maybe get somewhere with that. I also want to get involved in a burlesque troupe or two, and it would be really nice to have at least one thing that I write published.

My background...isn't really all that interesting. I'm just a 17-going-on-18-year-old. Average chick I 'spose.  

I love singing, but can't play a single instrument to save my life. I play around at making jewelry, and have made some ok stuff, and have had people ask me to make something for them, but nothing fantastic. I've done a play here or there. Nothing really exciting.


----------



## Ditch (Dec 28, 2010)

Where does everyone live? 

I live in the piney woods of east Texas on the bank of the Neches River. It's beautiful country with rolling hills and deep, thick forests with a lot of creeks snaking through it. I do love to hunt wild boars with my crossbow or my muzzle loader, stalking quietly through the woods. I'm not a deer stand type of guy, but will find a place with a good view and sit beside a tree waiting near a game trail or where there is sign that the deer frequent a certain place.

What are your dreams, goals or aspirations?

 As I said in my introduction, I have a quest to put disabled veterans and disabled children on horseback or in wagons. Any time out of that wheel chair is quality time. Rescue horses are easily available, but need a lot of rehab themselve's before they can be ridden. Our newest acquisition "Gunny" is a good example. When animal control showed up, they had starved the mother to death and were burying her. Gunny couldn't even stand. He can run now and looks a lot better than when we got him. He was basically a wild horse never having any contact with people, he now will eat out of our hand. Here he is right after we got him.







And, of course I'd like to get one of my novels published.


Are any of you in Australia?

Nope.

What is your background?

My mother and father came from La Coruna, Spain, so that makes me a full blooded Cocky Spaniard.


Do you draw, paint, make pottery, design gates, carve, act or have other artistic talents?

I do like to work with wood and have a pretty good shop.


----------



## RoundEye (Dec 28, 2010)

Ditch said:


> … I have a quest to put disabled veterans and disabled children on horseback …



You take a kid out a wheelchair and put them on horseback they will remember that for the rest of their lives.

Hopefully the rest of their life is long and uneventful. 

OFFTOPIC: My parents have six horses. I’ve never been on a horse.


----------



## RoundEye (Dec 28, 2010)

Caitlinflavurd said:


> … I want to become and certified Vet ..



That’s a noble aspiration.  You have to be A+ though. It’s harder to get in school or become a vet than it is a doctor.


----------



## Caitlinflavurd (Dec 28, 2010)

RoundEye said:


> That’s a noble aspiration. You have to be A+ though. It’s harder to get in school or become a vet than it is a doctor.



Indeed, but I accept the challenge. I've already been accepted to my school of choice, and I'm psyched for the challenge.

Also, Ditch, best of luck and godspeed with your dream/goal.


----------



## KraftyCatch (Dec 28, 2010)

> As I said in my introduction, I have a quest to put disabled veterans  and disabled children on horseback or in wagons. Any time out of that  wheel chair is quality time. Rescue horses are easily available, but  need a lot of rehab themselve's before they can be ridden. Our newest  acquisition "Gunny" is a good example. When animal control showed up,  they had starved the mother to death and were burying her. Gunny  couldn't even stand. He can run now and looks a lot better than when we  got him. He was basically a wild horse never having any contact with  people, he now will eat out of our hand. Here he is right after we got  him.



Ditch, that is such a wonderful thing you are doing.  I absolutely love horses and that piccy was so sad ... a true lightworker for the animal kingdom.  Good job!!


----------



## Eluixa (Dec 28, 2010)

Love your dream, Ditch. I've had a very disabled child, and have and do know of more that would delight in such an opportunity. And equally valuable for the parents that would experience the joy through their kids too.


----------



## RoundEye (Dec 29, 2010)

Caitlinflavurd said:


> Indeed, but I accept the challenge. I've already been accepted to my school of choice, and I'm psyched for the challenge.
> 
> Also, Ditch, best of luck and godspeed with your dream/goal.


 


I think what’s so hard about being a vet is the need to learn so many systems, amphibian, reptile, mammal etc.. You may be able to specialize in one type of animal but you need to learn the basics of each type of animal while in school.


----------



## Ditch (Dec 29, 2010)

Eluixa said:


> Love your dream, Ditch. I've had a very disabled child, and have and do know of more that would delight in such an opportunity. And equally valuable for the parents that would experience the joy through their kids too.


 

Well I don't know how close the dark side of the moon is to east Texas, but maybe this spring when the weather warms up you and the other parents that you know can take a group vacation here. There is a lot to see and do in Texas. It would be a vacation that the kids as well as the parents would remember and we could make it a two day event. My church, the "Three Cross Cowboy Church" is behind this project. We also have wagons with mules to pull them for those who can't sit in a saddle. The wagons are well padded with sweet smelling hay and the mules are always a hit with their big ears.

A woman nearby has a program called "Healing Hooves", she does the same thing and has a big facility on her ranch. We have an arena for starting out so they can feel secure in an enclosed, safe environment. 

I'm not kidding, kick it around for this spring. While you are here you can tour NASA, go to the historical Strand District on Galveston Island or hop over to New Orleans. Jasper is 20 minutes away with a lot of hotels and large lakes nearby, the bass fishing is great for the husbands. Riding a horse or a wagon is very therapeutic, healing and just naturally relaxing. Feeding a horse out of your palm is an amazing thing in itself, they have very sensitive lips and can pick one piece of grain out of the grass. It tickles and makes my grand kids laugh every time. Think about it.


----------

